
Show HN: An automatic scene switcher for Streamlabs OBS - karolyi
https://obsswitcher.com
======
ullarah
Nothing against the developer of the product or even the product itself, but
it seems that everything is going for the subscription model. What happened to
just a once-off payment and free updates?

